# Tilt - Shift processing  - Faux Miniatures



## Theantiquetiger (Jun 17, 2012)

Anyone do these?  I just saw it yesterday and tried one, it's not the greatest.  The key is a good overhead shotThis is from a concert in LSU Tiger Stadium a couple weeks ago


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 17, 2012)

But it's real T/S.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 17, 2012)

That looks like homies bitter.


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 17, 2012)

Holy crap Bitter, the guy standing at the paper box looks like a claymation figure!


----------



## Theantiquetiger (Jun 18, 2012)

Here is another one I just finished, taken from atop a gandala ride at local theme park


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 18, 2012)

You all inspired me!  My first attempt at tilt shift in pp.


----------



## Theantiquetiger (Jun 18, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> You all inspired me!  My first attempt at tilt shift in pp.
> 
> View attachment 11672



It looks great, maybe increase the saturation a little to give a more faux look


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 18, 2012)

These 2 are my engineering projects.  They are stitched so it gives you that miniature look a little.  I didnt add blur.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 18, 2012)

Theantiquetiger said:


> PinkDoor said:
> 
> 
> > You all inspired me!  My first attempt at tilt shift in pp.
> ...



Better?


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 18, 2012)

Here's another. . . this photo is from 2010 from a point and shoot canon


----------



## Theantiquetiger (Jun 18, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> Theantiquetiger said:
> 
> 
> > PinkDoor said:
> ...



I believe so.  Both have that "model" look, but the higher saturation gives it just that much more, kind of like a diorama in a model train set up


----------



## imagesliveon (Jun 18, 2012)

Theantiquetiger said:
			
		

> Here is another one I just finished, taken from atop a gandala ride at local theme park



Jeepers! I had to zoom in on that snap!! Looks like a model at first glance!!

Love it!!

Regards


----------

